# Congrats to BrendioEEE on cucking RichardSpencel



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

@BrendioEEE 

@RichardSpencel


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Ded srs?


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Ded srs?


Mods pin this


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Griffith (Feb 1, 2020)

That degenerate fat double D impcel didn't cuck shit


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> View attachment 252138





Griffith said:


> That degenerate fat double D impcel didn't cuck shit


Keep crying for trad super chads like Brendio Triple Eizzle


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 252139


He's been orbiting her for like 1 year now


I broke up with her because she interrupted my hamburger helper time


Mogger said:


> He's been orbiting her for like 1 year now
> 
> 
> I broke up with her because she interrupted my hamburger helper time


imagine getting cucked by me and brendioeee JFL


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Your browser is not able to display this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 252144


Even your emotions have an echo, in so much space


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 252144


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

What happened between them ?


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> What happened between them ?


brendioeee is flying tahila in to marry her or some gay shit and richardspencel is her orbiter


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

Mogger said:


> brendioeee is flying tahila in to marry her or some gay shit and richardspencel is her orbiter


*J F L @RichardSpencel is this true? Are you getting cucked and mogged rn by that jubilee guy?

(also explain to me who this Tahila girl is)*


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> *J F L @RichardSpencel is this true? Are you getting cucked and mogged rn by that jubilee guy?
> 
> (also explain to me who this Tahila girl is)*


some bitch


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

*Who's BrendioEEE???*

Edit: Wrong Account XD


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> *Who's BrendioEEE? HAHAHA JFL *


They claim I was a mark because I used to hang with easy but it aint easy being so visually appealing that i had to drop one bitch ass nigga, turns out when you broke you aint shit man figures


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

Mogger said:


> some bitch



*J F L I REMEMBER HER FROM LOOKISM. SHE IS THE MENTALLY ILL GIRL THAT ALWAYS TALKS ABOUT HER NOSE AND HOW SHE IS UGLY

SHE SENDS ME ASS PICS IN DM, IS SHE DATING JUBILEE GUY RN JFL AND RICHARDSPENCEL IS ORBITING HER




Your browser is not able to display this video.



*


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> *J F L I REMEMBER HER FROM LOOKISM. SHE IS THE MENTALLY ILL GIRL THAT ALWAYS TALKS ABOUT HER NOSE AND HOW SHE IS UGLY
> 
> SHE SENDS ME ASS PICS IN DM, IS SHE DATING JUBILEE GUY RN JFL AND RICHARDSPENCEL IS ORBITING HER
> View attachment 252157
> *























hes been orbiting her for like a year


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> *J F L I REMEMBER HER FROM LOOKISM. SHE IS THE MENTALLY ILL GIRL THAT ALWAYS TALKS ABOUT HER NOSE AND HOW SHE IS UGLY
> 
> SHE SENDS ME ASS PICS IN DM, IS SHE DATING JUBILEE GUY RN JFL AND RICHARDSPENCEL IS ORBITING HER
> View attachment 252157
> *


Post the nudes


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Post the nudes


This was like around end 2018 she was like 16/17 yr old then

I dont have them anymore + if i post them here it is officially childporn


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> This was like around end 2018 she was like 16/17 yr old then
> 
> I dont have them anymore + if i post them here it is officially childporn


*King Of Larps



*


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> *King Of Larps*


Not even I have Tahlia nudes


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> *
> View attachment 252165
> *


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 252166


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 1, 2020)

Mogger said:


> some bitch



what is this disgusting video


----------



## Hector (Feb 1, 2020)

Why the fuck this kind of retarded novalue post are on the rise

Mods we need a final solution to this idiots


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> what is this disgusting video


The postmaxxing I will do in this thread is gonna be insane


Hector said:


> Why the fuck this kind of retarded novalue post are on the rise
> 
> Mods we need a final solution to this idiots







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> *King Of Larps
> View attachment 252165
> *





Mogger said:


> Not even I have Tahlia nudes


Quick reminder both of you are some random incel.co members. 
Meanwhile i in that era was a statusmaxxed PSL looksim.net user and legend, i was in multiple private looksim.net discord servers.
i remember her orbiter (some guy named Tyler) getting angry at me and wanting to kill me bcs i received them ass pics.

You can keep coping tho


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> Quick reminder both of you are some random incel.co members.
> Meanwhile i in that era was a statusmaxxed PSL looksim.net user and legend, i was in multiple private looksim.net discord servers.
> i remember her orbiter (some guy named Tyler) getting angry at me and wanting to kill me bcs i received them ass pics.
> 
> You can keep coping tho


ok bro i wasnt saying you didnt have them


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> Meanwhile i in that era was a statusmaxxed PSL looksim.net user and legend, i was in multiple private looksim.net discord servers.
> i remember her orbiter (some guy named Tyler) getting angry at me and wanting to kill me bcs i received them ass pics.


And then you woke up


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1624101/reactions


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 1, 2020)

Mogger said:


> hes been orbiting her for like a year





Aesthetic said:


> *J F L @RichardSpencel is this true? *


So about a year ago I was good friends with her which I've never denied and don't see any reason to since I'm not a Eugene,

A bunch of typical Eugene incels got rejected by her at zestos site op was one of them so this thread is extremely ironic,got mad at her and started being mean

I would white knight a bit but it wasn't anything major for the most part considering she is bro and would be the same if she was male.

And then I haven't spoken to her since very recently so this is just silly tbh


----------



## Madhate (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> I dont have them anymore


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> So about a year ago I was good friends with her which I've never denied and don't see any reason to since I'm not a Eugene,
> 
> A bunch of typical Eugene incels got rejected by her at zestos site op was one of them so this thread is extremely ironic,got mad at her and started being mean
> 
> ...


Ask her about my hamburger helper


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> And then you woke up


You are just coping bcs she is the first normal girl (lookswise) to show interest in you and you dont want to ruin your chances and see her in rose colored glasses.

The reality is very different tho, many PSL users have slid in her dms and used her mental illness for their own gain. If you actuallly think she choose you as anything besides a betabuxx you are delusional. You are literally mogged by almost every guy from lookism.net that exploited her.

You are just an option for her to use in her current situation to ¨run away¨ from her house situation. She will leave you once she is able to.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 1, 2020)

bro who cares about an egirl online dating loser relationship im disappointed i expected more from ur posts bro @Mogger @Mogger @Mogger


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> bro who cares about an egirl online dating loser relationship im disappointed i expected more from ur posts bro @Mogger @Mogger @Mogger


im greycel, 0.5 reaction to post count ratio


what do you mean you expected more from me


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 1, 2020)

Mogger said:


> im greycel, 0.5 reaction to post count ratio
> 
> 
> what do you mean you expected more from me


im in love with you and i love your posts, theyre always very funny and random


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> im in love with you and i love your posts, theyre always very funny and random


----------



## Madhate (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> You are just coping bcs she is the first normal girl (lookswise) to show interest in you and you dont want to ruin your chances and see her in rose colored glasses.
> 
> The reality is very different tho, many PSL users have slid in her dms and used her mental illness for their own gain. If you actuallly think she choose you as anything besides a betabuxx you are delusional. You are literally mogged by almost every guy from lookism.net that exploited her.
> 
> You are just an option for her to use in her current situation to ¨run away¨ from her house situation. She will leave you once she is able to.


Couldn't have been told better*. JFL *at Brendio thinking she's a unicorn. She's using him for the status and it's obvious. Brendio *ACTUALLY *thinks *SHE'S *the one orbitting him. *JFL.*


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Madhate said:


> Couldn't have been told better*. JFL *at Brendio thinking she's a unicorn. She's using him for the status and it's obvious. Brendio *ACTUALLY *thinks *SHE'S *the one orbitting him. *JFL.*


its ogre buddy boyo


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

Madhate said:


> Couldn't have been told better*. JFL *at Brendio thinking she's a unicorn. She's using him for the status and it's obvious. Brendio *ACTUALLY *thinks *SHE'S *the one orbitting him. *JFL.*


I can literally name up 7 other people from the top of my head that used her with promises of ranks on looksim.net or social status or she was just attracted to them. They have all received nudes and or other things from her.

These are only people i know of who did it, let alone the other ones on other sites or other users i didnt speak to.


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> I can literally name up 7 other people from the top of my head that used her with promises of ranks on looksim.net or social status or she was just attracted to them. They have all received nudes and or other things from her.
> 
> These are only people i know of who did it, let alone the other ones on other sites or other users i didnt speak to.


let him figure it out on his own


Mogger said:


> let him figure it out on his own


This thread is about dunking on RichardSpencel, please stay on topic


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> You are just coping bcs she is the first normal girl (lookswise) to show interest in you and you dont want to ruin your chances and see her in rose colored glasses.
> 
> The reality is very different tho, many PSL users have slid in her dms and used her mental illness for their own gain. If you actuallly think she choose you as anything besides a betabuxx you are delusional. You are literally mogged by almost every guy from lookism.net that exploited her.
> 
> You are just an option for her to use in her current situation to ¨run away¨ from her house situation. She will leave you once she is able to.


Yunno, it's just funny to me. I've been in many discords, /r9k/, etc, many groups that were blatantly attacking and exposing E-Girls, many based groups ngl, and yet when it comes to Tahlia, no matter how many rumors I hear or look into, there's typically little to no proof or evidence of anything. Just hearsay and larping.

Expose her bro, do it, I challenge anyone here to really, the first few months of our relationship were me being paranoid about her being a larp and trying to expose her myself by digging into her, and yet I found no proof or evidence of anything other than this one Jewish dude who got her to take a pic or something, and a slightly questionable scenario with some blackops2cel lookin dude.

Please show me the light my guy, i'll be happy to change my outlook if you can, these E-Girls typically have pretty concrete evidence against them, surely she would too, no?


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Yunno, it's just funny to me. I've been in many discords, /r9k/, etc, many groups that were blatantly attacking and exposing E-Girls, many based groups ngl, and yet when it comes to Tahlia, no matter how many rumors I hear or look into, there's typically little to no proof or evidence of anything. Just hearsay and larping.
> 
> Expose her bro, do it, I challenge anyone here to really, the first few months of our relationship were me being paranoid about her being a larp and trying to expose her myself by digging into her, and yet I found no proof or evidence of anything other than this one Jewish dude who got her to take a pic or something, and a slightly questionable scenario with some blackops2cel lookin dude.
> 
> Please show me the light my guy, i'll be happy to change my outlook if you can, these E-Girls typically have pretty concrete evidence against them, surely she would too, no?


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 1, 2020)

This shit is comical. How many threads have been made today alone about @BrendioEEE and whoever that other girl is called? Like 10? 
Stop giving a shit about those lowlifes and move on.


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> This shit is comical. How many threads have been made today alone about @BrendioEEE and whoever that other girl is called? Like 10?
> Stop giving a shit about those lowlifes and move on.


 
Height: 191cm (6’3) || Location: The Netherlands || Pubertymaxxing || Researching || Moneymaxxing


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> This shit is comical.


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 1, 2020)

Mogger said:


> Height: 191cm (6’3) || Location: The Netherlands || Pubertymaxxing || Researching || Moneymaxxing



*Mogger*
View profile
Amateur
Joined Sunday at 3:41 PM
Last seen 1 minute ago · Viewing forum list
Time Online 31:09
Posts385Reputation175


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> *Mogger*
> View profile
> Amateur
> Joined Sunday at 3:41 PM
> ...


A moment ago

New
Add bookmark
#52


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> *Mogger*
> View profile
> Amateur
> Joined Sunday at 3:41 PM
> ...


I see XD


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Yunno, it's just funny to me. I've been in many discords, /r9k/, etc, many groups that were blatantly attacking and exposing E-Girls, many based groups ngl, and yet when it comes to Tahlia, no matter how many rumors I hear or look into, there's typically little to no proof or evidence of anything. Just hearsay and larping.
> 
> Expose her bro, do it, I challenge anyone here to really, the first few months of our relationship were me being paranoid about her being a larp and trying to expose her myself by digging into her, and yet I found no proof or evidence of anything other than this one Jewish dude who got her to take a pic or something, and a slightly questionable scenario with some blackops2cel lookin dude.
> 
> Please show me the light my guy, i'll be happy to change my outlook if you can, these E-Girls typically have pretty concrete evidence against them, surely she would too, no?


/r9k/ and other sites I do not know of what happened, the only thing I know about is what happened in lookism discords and dms between her and multiple users. Obviously you will not find naked pics of her as she is a literal minor and the guy that would leak them has the possibility to go to jail. This also happened mainly around 2018 when she was literally just a 16 yr old (i was 15/16 yr old at the time back then just so yall wont think im a pedo jfl).

Altho you should already know when multiple users have told you what happened multiple times that you should be wary and not date her. She is mentally ill and just turned 18 (you have obviously been grooming her before that and also exposed doing that). Besides that tho it would be very stupid of me to post any nudes of her in here. But i shall post something that gives a little proof. This was posted by a user that lived in her area around that time period while they were both offline on discord and said that he was goign to her home. We told him to post proof and he posted this. 

Do with it what you want, goodluck.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

Mogger said:


> I see XD






s


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> /r9k/ and other sites I do not know of what happened, the only thing I know about is what happened in lookism discords and dms between her and multiple users. Obviously you will not find naked pics of her as she is a literal minor and the guy that would leak them has the possibility to go to jail. This also happened mainly around 2018 when she was literally just a 16 yr old (i was 15/16 yr old at the time back then just so yall wont think im a pedo jfl).
> 
> Altho you should already know when multiple users have told you what happened multiple times that you should be wary and not date her. She is mentally ill and just turned 18 (you have obviously been grooming her before that and also exposed doing that). Besides that tho it would be very stupid of me to post any nudes of her in here. But i shall post something that gives a little proof. This was posted by a user that lived in her area around that time period while they were both offline on discord and said that he was goign to her home. We told him to post proof and he posted this.
> 
> ...


Brutal if its real, even more brutal if its not


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> /r9k/ and other sites I do not know of what happened, the only thing I know about is what happened in lookism discords and dms between her and multiple users. Obviously you will not find naked pics of her as she is a literal minor and the guy that would leak them has the possibility to go to jail. This also happened mainly around 2018 when she was literally just a 16 yr old (i was 15/16 yr old at the time back then just so yall wont think im a pedo jfl).
> 
> Altho you should already know when multiple users have told you what happened multiple times that you should be wary and not date her. She is mentally ill and just turned 18 (you have obviously been grooming her before that and also exposed doing that). Besides that tho it would be very stupid of me to post any nudes of her in here. But i shall post something that gives a little proof. This was posted by a user that lived in her area around that time period while they were both offline on discord and said that he was goign to her home. We told him to post proof and he posted this.
> 
> ...


Different skin and hair colors me XD


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Different skin and hair colors me XD







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AnimeCel (Feb 1, 2020)

wtf is happening


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

AnimeCel said:


> wtf is happening


meaningless and pointless shit, just using this thread as an opportunity to postmaxx


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Different skin and hair colors me XD


I havent seen a bigger cope, that is obviously lightning and flash in a dark room. you dumbass


----------



## needsolution (Feb 1, 2020)

Guys if u have some nudes then pm me. 


Aesthetic said:


> This was like around end 2018 she was like 16/17 yr old then
> 
> I dont have them anymore + if i post them here it is officially childporn


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Guys if u have some nudes then pm me.


----------



## AnimeCel (Feb 1, 2020)

Mogger said:


> meaningless and pointless shit, just using this thread as an opportunity to postmaxx


high iq, im mirin


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> I havent seen a bigger cope, that is obviously lightning and flash in a dark room. you dumbass


Okay, want a serious reply? I've seen her body, doesn't match up.


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

AnimeCel said:


> high iq, im mirin


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm going to bed nighty night boys,I expect this thread to be 10x shitter when I wake.


----------



## AnimeCel (Feb 1, 2020)

Mogger said:


> View attachment 252281


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> I'm going to bed nighty night boys,I expect this thread to be 10x shitter when I wake.


----------



## needsolution (Feb 1, 2020)

Mogger said:


>



Dont be pricks. I want to jack to this too


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

AnimeCel said:


> View attachment 252282









needsolution said:


> Dont be pricks. I want to jack to this too


i dont have them bro, im fucking truecel 1/10 0 psl


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Yunno, it's just funny to me. I've been in many discords, /r9k/, etc, many groups that were blatantly attacking and exposing E-Girls, many based groups ngl, and yet when it comes to Tahlia, no matter how many rumors I hear or look into, there's typically little to no proof or evidence of anything. Just hearsay and larping.
> 
> Expose her bro, do it, I challenge anyone here to really, the first few months of our relationship were me being paranoid about her being a larp and trying to expose her myself by digging into her, and yet I found no proof or evidence of anything other than this one Jewish dude who got her to take a pic or something, and a slightly questionable scenario with some blackops2cel lookin dude.
> 
> Please show me the light my guy, i'll be happy to change my outlook if you can, these E-Girls typically have pretty concrete evidence against them, surely she would too, no?


Lmfao youre coping rn


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Okay, want a serious reply? I've seen her body, doesn't match up.


You are a fckn retard, i literally cropped out her ass and you dont see her boobs bcs she is in doggystyle.

How hard do you want to continue your coping dude? At this point you do what you want but i have already given you the information


----------



## AnimeCel (Feb 1, 2020)

Mogger said:


> View attachment 252284
> 
> 
> i dont have them bro, im fucking truecel 1/10 0 psl


----------



## Mogger (Feb 1, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Lmfao youre coping rn





Aesthetic said:


> You are a fckn retard, i literally cropped out her ass and you dont see her boobs bcs she is in doggystyle.
> 
> How hard do you want to continue your coping dude? At this point you do what you want but i have already given you the information







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## needsolution (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> You are a fckn retard, i literally cropped out her ass and you dont see her boobs bcs she is in doggystyle.
> 
> How hard do you want to continue your coping dude? At this point you do what you want but i have already given you the information


Send me too


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> You are a fckn retard, i literally cropped out her ass and you dont see her boobs bcs she is in doggystyle.
> 
> How hard do you want to continue your coping dude? At this point you do what you want but i have already given you the information


DM the proof then? Show me the proof.


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> DM the proof then? Show me the proof.


*Very well son i shall indeed send child porn in your dms as you are trustworthy and that will not bring me in trouble*


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 1, 2020)

I think @Broken is also Love from .net


----------



## Petsmart (Feb 1, 2020)

Jfl at reading this story of a 5’5 fat manlet with gyno and estrogen levels that mog every reddit numale combined. This 5’5 package of genetic shit thinks this girl unironically cares for him, it is indeed over for this man.


----------



## George (Feb 1, 2020)

RichardSpencel said:


> So about a year ago I was good friends with her which I've never denied and don't see any reason to since I'm not a Eugene,
> 
> A bunch of typical Eugene incels got rejected by her at zestos site op was one of them so this thread is extremely ironic,got mad at her and started being mean
> 
> ...


bro was she @Cindy on that site?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> *Very well son i shall indeed send child porn in your dms as you are trustworthy and that will not bring me in trouble*


You truly are The King Of Larps bro. Cropped CP is still CP, if what you're saying is true you have access to the file anyways so its already over for you. Shady mismatched body and hair pic isn't evidence of anything just lol.


----------



## honky (Feb 1, 2020)

It's over for betabuxxcels


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> You truly are The King Of Larps bro. Cropped CP is still CP, if what you're saying is true you have access to the file anyways so its already over for you. Shady mismatched body and hair pic isn't evidence of anything just lol.


There is literally no inclanation of anything sexual being shown in the pic i send, no ass, tits, penis or vagina. So no it is not considered CP


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> There is literally no inclanation of anything sexual being shown in the pic i send, no ass, tits, penis or vagina. So no it is not considered CP


You literally admitted that if it was uncropped it was CP, saying you have the uncropped image, meaning you if you're telling the truth you just admitted to possession. It's in your best interest to say its a larp at this point, just lol.


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> You literally admitted that if it was uncropped it was CP, saying you have the uncropped image, meaning you if you're telling the truth you just admitted to possession. It's in your best interest to say its a larp at this point, just lol.
> View attachment 252321


You are coping hard son, you know damn well that is Tahila, the cops aint gonna do shit here as i have disclaimed every post of mine to be saitre (u mirin?).

Keep coping tho you and i both know it is her + if anything you will get tracked bcs you got exposed to grooming a literal minor


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> You are coping hard son, you know damn well that is Tahila, the cops aint gonna do shit here as i have disclaimed every post of mine to be saitre (u mirin?).
> 
> Keep coping tho you and i both know it is her + if anything you will get tracked bcs you got exposed to grooming a literal minor


They sure are satire alright


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> They sure are satire alright


They indeed are, faggot


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 1, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> They indeed are, faggot


Satires me XD


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 1, 2020)

XD


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Feb 2, 2020)

*jfl at this dogshit thread getting lurked by subhuman .co incel faggots

this forum has hit a new low*


----------



## RobticaI (Feb 2, 2020)

Why the incel hate faggotry?


Aesthetic said:


> SHE SENDS ME ASS PICS IN DM


PM me them ass pics son.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 2, 2020)

Mogger said:


>


----------



## LookistWorld (Feb 2, 2020)

Damn this shit is still going on?


----------



## OverForMe (Feb 2, 2020)

all this attentions on a random hoe you guys are hopeless made for a life of whorshipping average females


----------



## greenboat (Feb 2, 2020)

Tbh, people who frequent Chans and other internet shitholes deserve the inevitable headache they’ll get from these women.


----------



## Mogger (Feb 2, 2020)

greenboat said:


> View attachment 252967
> 
> 
> Tbh, people who frequent Chans and other internet shitholes deserve the inevitable headache they’ll get from these women.


all carbon copies


Vermilioncore said:


> I think @Broken is also Love from .net


nah chief thats a different girl, she sent me nudies
Looksmaxxers: 11 Bluepillers: 55


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 2, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Yunno, it's just funny to me. I've been in many discords, /r9k/, etc, many groups that were blatantly attacking and exposing E-Girls, many based groups ngl, and yet when it comes to Tahlia, no matter how many rumors I hear or look into, there's typically little to no proof or evidence of anything. Just hearsay and larping.
> 
> Expose her bro, do it, I challenge anyone here to really, the first few months of our relationship were me being paranoid about her being a larp and trying to expose her myself by digging into her, and yet I found no proof or evidence of anything other than this one Jewish dude who got her to take a pic or something, and a slightly questionable scenario with some blackops2cel lookin dude.
> 
> Please show me the light my guy, i'll be happy to change my outlook if you can, these E-Girls typically have pretty concrete evidence against them, surely she would too, no?


Most women are bitches, even online and I know this from experience because I dated some virtue signalling e-thot with fake depression. Even if an e-girl finds you attractive, you won’t always be enough for her since most women are whores.

The e-thot I dated kept having boyfriends in real life behind my back and a few months after she broke up with me, she bullied me via message then blocked me because she probaly knew I would be able to put her in her place so too pussy to even let me reply although she went in ‘Not like the other girls’ mode before I made my choice to date her but was actually like the other girls.

I don’t usually wish death on people but she is definitely one the few I want to just die and would have satisfaction in knowing she is gone.


----------



## Mogger (Feb 2, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Most women are bitches, even online and I know this from experience because I dated some virtue signalling e-thot with fake depression. Even if an e-girl finds you attractive, you won’t always be enough for her since most women are whores.
> 
> The e-thot I dated kept having boyfriends in real life behind my back and a few months after she broke up with me, she bullied me via message then blocked me because she probaly knew I would be able to put her in her place so too pussy to even let me reply although she went in ‘Not like the other girls’ mode before I made my choice to date her.
> 
> I don’t usually wish death on people but she is definitely one the few I want to just die.


Mods pin this


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 2, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Most women are bitches, even online and I know this from experience because I dated some virtue signalling e-thot with fake depression. Even if an e-girl finds you attractive, you won’t always be enough for her since most women are whores.
> 
> The e-thot I dated kept having boyfriends in real life behind my back and a few months after she broke up with me, she bullied me via message then blocked me because she probaly knew I would be able to put her in her place so too pussy to even let me reply although she went in ‘Not like the other girls’ mode before I made my choice to date her but was actually like the other girls.
> 
> I don’t usually wish death on people but she is definitely one the few I want to just die and would have satisfaction in knowing she is gone.


She also made a post about me on Facebook a month or so after the relationship ended saying that I pretend to be nice when I’m actually a jerk or something but that is literally what she does. Swear to fuck, just a useless whore with a fetish of being treated like a victim. I hope the next shooting happens in her town if a shooting does happen.


----------



## Mogger (Feb 2, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> She also made a post about me on Facebook a month or so after the relationship ended saying that I pretend to be nice when I’m actually a jerk or something but that is literally what she does. Swear to fuck, I hope the next shooting happens in her town if a shooting does happen.


Verbal, not violent


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 2, 2020)

Mogger said:


> Verbal, not violent


I wouldn’t kill anyone but just saying if a shooting does happen, I would prefer it to be in her town.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 17, 2020)

Come back to this forum again at some point, man but don’t get caught next time if possible.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 17, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Come back to this forum again at some point, man but don’t get caught next time if possible.


Who even is @Mogger I remember hearing they got banned for being a female, but was that even true or just some meme that the mods blindly believed from one of Tahlias orbiters?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Who even is @Mogger I remember hearing they got banned for being a female, but was that even true or just some meme that the mods blindly believed from one of Tahlias orbiters?


OP said he was a female to a mod as a joke after he got banned I think. Mogger is my friend.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 17, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> OP said he was a female to a mod as a joke after he got banned I think. Mother is my friend.


Big if true


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Big if true


Meant to say Mogger, oops. Edited and fixed.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 17, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Meant to say Mogger, oops. Edited and fixed.


We all do mistakes, man.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Mar 17, 2020)

Tfw your egirl got e-passed around the e-block


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 17, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> Tfw your egirl got e-passed around the e-block


Tales from the e-basement


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Mar 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Tales from the e-basement
> 
> Tales from the e-basement


How you gon mercilessly take another man's mentally ill girl that they groomed for a *year* ?? Fucked up


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 17, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> How you gon mercilessly take another man's mentally ill girl that they groomed for a *year* ?? Fucked up


You seem confused


----------



## fukmylyf (Mar 17, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> *jfl at this dogshit thread getting lurked by subhuman .co incel faggots
> 
> this forum has hit a new low*


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Mar 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> You seem confused


My man's Richard put in the INVESTMENT of grooming that mentally ill and vulnerable girl. But you just took the liberty and stole her. Sad shit


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 17, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> My man's Richard put in the INVESTMENT of grooming that mentally ill and vulnerable girl. But you just took the liberty and stole her. Sad shit


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Mar 17, 2020)

That mentally ill whore and her deluded followers need to kill themselves by roping.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 17, 2020)

schizocel said:


> her deluded followers need to kill themselves by roping.


This part I agree with, her orbiters are disgraceful.


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Mar 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 312475


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Mar 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> This part I agree with, her orbiters are disgraceful.


Aren't you one of them?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 17, 2020)

schizocel said:


> Aren't you one of them?


She orbited me, I didn't even know who she was. Beta male cucks want to try and drag me down to their level lol with this projecting.


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Mar 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> She orbited me, I didn't even know who she was. Beta male cucks want to try and drag me down to their level lol with this projecting.


Having an e gf is cucked either way. Unless you're going to fuck her


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 22, 2020)

Mogger said:


> Mods pin this


Your avatar: Girls me. XD


----------



## Golang (Mar 22, 2020)

Mogger said:


> some bitch



She's cute af I would LTR her hard I read the entire thread and realized she was a slut (AWALT)

Best thread ever, I laughed like an autist, ded srs


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Golang said:


> She's cute af I would LTR her hard I read the entire thread and realized she was a slut (AWALT)
> 
> Best thread ever, I laughed like an autist, ded srs


You might need to Inject IQ if you fell for larps.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## I will ascend (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't follow internet celebs at all, but if Brendioeee is that short, red haired fat fuck from that Jubilee video, then props, you really hit a home run there. That girl is miles ahead in PSL rating.


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 25, 2020)

I will ascend said:


> I don't follow internet celebs at all, but if Brendioeee is that short, red haired fat fuck from that Jubilee video, then props, you really hit a home run there. That girl is miles ahead in PSL rating.


Kek, no he is getting cucked apparently


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> Kek, no he is getting cucked apparently


Give me the quick rundown on this new tale from the basement.


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Give me the quick rundown on this new tale from the basement.


Weren't alot of the guys claiming this tahila chick having fucked guys before and that photo that showed the back


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> Weren't alot of the guys claiming this tahila chick having fucked guys before and that photo that showed the back


Oh this larp again, just lol


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Oh this larp again, just lol
> View attachment 320876


The skin tone is the same


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Oh this larp again, just lol
> View attachment 320876


the skin tone looks similar to me 
and hair can be coloured, especially by mentally fucked daddy issues girls


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> The skin tone is the same


There man in the pic is literally under the same lighting conditions and he's pale and the female he's fucking is not, i've already tried replicating it from various different angles and lighting conditions. It's literally not possible to replicate.


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> There man in the pic is literally under the same lighting conditions and he's pale and the female he's fucking is not, i've already tried replicating it from various different angles and lighting conditions. It's literally not possible to replicate.


Also why were you banned from .co , is it true you were helping this chick larp on the forum ?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)

Lohitang said:


> Also why were you banned from .co


One of Tahlias orbiters made a thread "exposing me" 
https://looksmax.org/threads/brendioeee-grooming-barely-legal-teen-get-in-here.94497/


Lohitang said:


> is it true you were helping this chick larp on the forum ?


Nope, found out she was larping same time everyone else. She created the account to orbit and stalk me and pretend to be my friend. Literally didn't know they were different people until I got banned and there's literally no posted evidence as to otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 25, 2020)

Congrats to the hundreds of men who managed to fuck Tahlia without having to provide for her


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Congrats to the hundreds of men who managed to fuck Tahlia without having to provide for her


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

jfl


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)

laske.7 said:


> jfl


Postmaxxing doesn't mean anything if your P/R ratio is shit bro.


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Postmaxxing doesn't mean anything if your P/R ratio is shit bro.


nibba do i fucking know u? fk off


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)

laske.7 said:


> nibba do i fucking know u?


Yes


----------



## canino1997 (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry to break it to buddy you but your wife was quite whoreish online back in the day. If you're not larping about seeing her naked you will recognize the birthmark on her chest.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 1, 2020)

This thread is bumped every day jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2020)

bumo


----------



## pisslord (Apr 1, 2020)

bruno


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2020)

pisslord said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > bumo


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> bumo


Good morning Ritalincel.


----------



## canino1997 (Apr 1, 2020)

Also like a year ago in her bluepilled support server full of her orbiters she talked about having sex with that one guitarist guy. She talked about how he is the only thing that's important and matters to her in her life. She said that she had sex with him then shortly after deleted her post saying that. A normie was like be careful that your love for him won't turn into obsession and she was like yea I won't let that happen. Go on and ask her about the guitarist guy. Ask her about what she said in that support server of hers about the boyfriend she was so obsessed about. I know for a fact she isn't a virgin so do a lot of other people that were in her support server at the time this has happened. She herself admitted to having sex. I warned you I did my due diligence believe me or not do what you want. I did my job by warning you.


----------



## justbigboned (Apr 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Ded srs?


yo brendioEEE keep the megathreads coming please, my friends and I love watching them


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

canino1997 said:


> Sorry to break it to buddy you but your wife was quite whoreish online back in the day. If you're not larping about seeing her naked you will recognize the birthmark on her chest.


Yes I'm aware of this pic. In fact its the only pic there is I'm also fully aware of the actual story behind it being an unironic Jewish guy who actually groomed her and a myriad of other underage girls. Also that image is of her underage. Also in fact, canino, that name seems familiar. Are you Jewish?

Regardless unless there's actual proof of the other stuff, well, gonna have to assume its a larp especially when I have been aware of the story of the notorious Jew who did that before.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Yes I'm aware of this pic. In fact its the only pic there is I'm also fully aware of the actual story behind it being an unironic Jewish guy who actually groomed her and a myriad of other underage girls. Also that image is of her underage. Also in fact, canino, that name seems familiar. Are you Jewish?
> 
> Regardless unless there's actual proof of the other stuff, well, gonna have to assume its a larp especially when I have been aware of the story of the notorious Jew who did that before.


You are turning into a full on hypocrite. If she posts pictures like that she has had sex. Also he didn't groom shit. Your wife is a whore like every other foid and I will JFL at u when she starts fucking Chads behind your back.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> You are turning into a full on hypocrite. If she posts pictures like that she has had sex. Also he didn't groom shit. Your wife is a whore like every other foid and I will JFL at u when she starts fucking Chads behind your back.


How? Do you know how easy it to to bait underage girls? That's why there are laws about these things. Canino is the guy who created a server to try and trick Tahlia into circumcising herself and even knajjd admitted to try and get her to kill herself based originally on a known Jewish pedophile who would collect and groom underage girl pics and this was the only one he got out of her after extensive grooming.

How is anything I'm saying contrary to my beliefs or the blackpill even in the first interview I have made I said one of the solutions to inceldom would be an increase in the age of consent EXCEPT for cases of marriage of two individuals 25 years or younger.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> this was the only one he got out of her after extensive grooming.


You even got the stupidest of the pack. JFL.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> You even got the stupidest of the pack. JFL.


Can you repeat that in English? Nice completely ignoring my post btw.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Can you repeat that in English? Nice completely ignoring my post btw.


JFL if you believe that your wife mentally progressed in any shape or form. Foids hit puberty and stay on that mental level until they turn 30. If she acted degenerate back then, she will act like a whore later on too.

How did the jew groom her? Did he fish her with looks or attention?
Also my post was grammatically correct, use your brain.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> JFL if you believe that your wife mentally progressed in any shape or form. Foids hit puberty and stay on that mental level until they turn 30. If she acted degenerate back then, she will act like a whore later on too.
> 
> How did the jew groom her? Did he fish her with looks or attention?


That's not how biology works. I get you haven't studied evolutionary biology or have a basic understanding of neuroscience and psychology, but I have and do. I'll explain this in words you can understand.

Women mentally go through a couple mental stages, inherently they're always less cognitively aware than men because of less neocortical neurons. When they are children before puberty their mind actually will mentally peak the year before puberty, then once the hormones and estrogen hit it will cloud their mind and reasoning capabilities for quite awhile, however the mind continues to develop all the way to the age of 25, in some cases 26/27 and in very rare cases up until you are 30, but after that it loses its plasticity (ability to learn as easily and accept/process new information). An 18 year old female cognitively is still superior mentally to them when they were 13 or 14 or 15 or whenever peak puberty hits because of cognitive clouding.

I can even remember personally when I was 16 and how much of a cloudy difference there was compared to when I was 18 even as a boy.

Now, why does any of this matter? Because the more cognitively clouded you are, the more prone you are to suggestion, manipulation, etc. Underage females are also provably shown to be less hypergamous and less picky partner wise. This is why some degenerates want to lower the age of consent, because they don't care about marriage they care about sexual gratification with underage females.

Considering I know canino has underage pictures of girls on his PC himself, I don't really consider him to be an unbiased voice on this topic either.

Now I doubt you'll be able to understand any of what I said despite the fact I simplified it to an extreme degree since you're an emotional ethnic but my point has been made.

Women do indeed gain a bit of cognitive clarity once their estrogen starts drying up as they get older, but they also gain cognitive clarity through the natural increase of grey matter and neocortical neurons.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> That's not how biology works. I get you haven't studied evolutionary biology or have a basic understanding of neuroscience and psychology, but I have and do. I'll explain this in words you can understand.
> 
> Women mentally go through a couple mental stages, inherently they're always less cognitively aware than men because of less neocortical neurons. When they are children before puberty their mind actually will mentally peak the year before puberty, then once the hormones and estrogen hit it will cloud their mind and reasoning capabilities, however the mind continues to develop all the way to the age of 25, in some cases 26/27 and in very rare cases up until you are 30, but after that it loses its plasticity (ability to learn as easily and accept/process new information). An 18 year old female cognitively is still superior mentally to them when they were 13 or 14 or 15 or whenever peak puberty hits because of cognitive clouding.
> 
> ...


While this may be true most women never stop being emotional and not rational (my mother is the best example). This is why women are so dangerous: they don't know what they want and will act out of emotional impulses most of the time.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> That's not how biology works. I get you haven't studied evolutionary biology or have a basic understanding of neuroscience and psychology, but I have and do. I'll explain this in words you can understand.


First off, don't talk to me like I'm mentally handicapped you retard I'm an actual white caucasian speaking in my 5th language while you are a fat Mexican. 
I agree with your explanation but it's even more proof that your wife has had sex at an early age, as you said girls are highly influencable at that stage and she already demonstrated she was ready to be used for sex. For how much you advocate for marrying a virgin, the damage is already done with your wife and no coping will change that.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> While this may be true most women never stop being emotional and not rational (my mother is the best example). This is why women are so dangerous: they don't know what they want and will act out of emotional impulses most of the time.


I agree, females inherently always have more estrogen and less neocortical neurons which leads to irrational behavior based on emotion, but this behavior does go down and they do become more rational compared to when they were in puberty, much more so in fact even over the course of 4-6 years. However this doesn't mean much when compared to a man of course, but that's not the argument I'm making. I'm not saying women are equal mentally, they are quite obviously not and have very childlike minds, but its through this point I have explained how one could be manipulated at a younger age, and it wasn't just Tahlia there were other much younger females aswell.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 1, 2020)

Jfl at this discussion tbh. I had an depressive egirlfriend some years ago and it was one of the biggest mistakes of my life tbh. I broke up with her and 2 days later she had another eboyfriend. You can't trust most women and especially mentally ill girls who need constant validation for their damaged ego. @BrendioEEE


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I agree, females inherently always have more estrogen and less neocortical neurons which leads to irrational behavior based on emotion, but this behavior does go down and they do become more rational compared to when they were in puberty, much more so in fact even over the course of 4-6 years. However this doesn't mean much when compared to a man of course, but that's not the argument I'm making. I'm not saying women are equal mentally, they are quite obviously not and have very childlike minds, but its through this point I have explained how one could be manipulated at a younger age, and it wasn't just Tahlia there were other much younger females aswell.


No one is arguing against that.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> First off, don't talk to me like I'm mentally handicapped you retard I'm an actual white caucasian speaking in my 5th language while you are a fat Mexican.
> I agree with your explanation but it's even more proof that your wife has had sex at an early age, as you said girls are highly influencable at that stage and she already demonstrated she was ready to be used for sex. For how much you advocate for marrying a virgin, the damage is already done with your wife and no coping will change that.


If you're not Med you're ethnic compared to me.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I agree, females inherently always have more estrogen and less neocortical neurons which leads to irrational behavior based on emotion, but this behavior does go down and they do become more rational compared to when they were in puberty, much more so in fact even over the course of 4-6 years. However this doesn't mean much when compared to a man of course, but that's not the argument I'm making. I'm not saying women are equal mentally, they are quite obviously not and have very childlike minds, but its through this point I have explained how one could be manipulated at a younger age, and it wasn't just Tahlia there were other much younger females aswell.


My mother is 50 and cucked my father 2 times with two different men out of emotions.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> My mother is 50 and cucked my father 2 times with two different men


Then your mother was a not a virgin when she got with your father, and even if she said she was statistically speaking she lied about it, but this only makes up less than 7% of females who report themselves as a virgin .


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (Apr 1, 2020)

These incels still living rent free huh buddy? @BrendioEEE


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> You can't trust most women


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 332059


Most women are whores man


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

virgin btw


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> virgin btw


*Yes*


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 332072


Ritalincel: Hi.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 332059


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 332077


#56


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

Is the jew guy u spoke off who she is talking about here?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> View attachment 332091
> 
> Is the jew guy u spoke off who she is talking about here?


Yes she's talking about that pic in that post and the Jew.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Yes she's talking about that pic in that post and the Jew.


Ok bro 
What is your current situation now? Are you living together now or planning to?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Ok bro
> What is your current situation now? Are you living together now or planning to?


Yeah we're together


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Yeah we're together


Respect, you played your cards well to ascend. I called you out like 4 months ago on .co saying you're an obvious volcel and got 30% warning by Serge jfl. I also called out your wife back then cause it was obvious to me that she was LARPing as a male.

All in all you're based so I'm happy for you, the odds are high that your wife wasn't a virgin though, it is what it is.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Respect, you played your cards well to ascend. I called you out like 4 months ago on .co saying you're an obvious volcel and got 30% warning by Serge jfl. I also called out your wife back then cause it was obvious to me that she was LARPing as a male.
> 
> All in all you're based so I'm happy for you, the odds are high that your wife wasn't a virgin though, it is what it is.


Well I understand if all this was just that and fair enough if true, but like I have said before I'd still be an Incel with women where I live, I had an extremely lucky situation with her approaching me and her being literally on the other side of the world, and again according to the marriage statistics the odds of a female lying about being a virgin in a marriage before they met is I believe going off the top of my head between 5-7% I'm fine with those odds. Almost everything is a gamble in life anyways but I always try to make sure the odds are in my favor.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Well I understand if all this was just that and fair enough if true, but like I have said before I'd still be an Incel with women where I live, I had an extremely lucky situation with her approaching me and her being literally on the other side of the world, and again according to the marriage statistics the odds of a female lying about being a virgin in a marriage before they met is I believe going off the top of my head between 5-7% I'm fine with those odds. Almost everything is a gamble in life anyways but I always try to make sure the odds are in my favor.


I'm mirin, you are a genetic winner. Healthy, masculine NT mind and decent looks.


----------



## canino1997 (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm not Jewish. https://archive.fo/iZ0vx


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

canino1997 said:


> I'm not Jewish. https://archive.fo/iZ0vx


The hungry jacks meme for the thousandth time.

The most notorious tale from the basement. There's literally no proof of this. This comes from Lookism.net which has a known notorious history of rogue moderators who post as other users, go into their accounts, edit their posts, delete swarthes of threads, etc. A day before this happened, a person who had higher admin role, poobear, who also lived in Perth, Australia where Tahlia lived at the time, DM'd her asking to take her virginity, when she rejected him, the post went up almost soon after, JFL.




I find it funny, how almost everytime some lie is spread about her, it's almost everytime after she rejects someone, and people are absolutely seething about the fact she approached me and is with me now.

He (poobear) even posted in this very thread saying, "*Do you low IQ phaggots actually think this happened?".*


----------



## canino1997 (Apr 2, 2020)

Also, the guy that harassed her when she was 13 wasn't the jew called Guy Maimon. It was a guy that went under the name of Minjaze on incels.is. He was from the Netherlands iirc. Maimon was the second guy from israel that got nudes from her during 2017 when she was like 15. Did you even ask who groomed her when she was 13? I remember the first time maimon and noodles met on my discord in 2017 when she was like 15 so do like hundreds of others. She dumped maimon for the guitarist guy iirc. Why are you trusting what she says? Why don't you ask any of the former guys that she admitted to having online relations with about her purity? After her, the guy from the Netherlands became obsessed with her and JB's in general. She also attempted to orbit and hit on doge. Every online relationship she had. She was the one who initiated it went after the guy. She tried it with Doge(Krieger Poet) a teen incel youtube who told her to fuck off. She did it with catfishman, delta, maimon, guitarist guy, minjaze.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 2, 2020)

bumo


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2020)

canino1997 said:


> Also, the guy that harassed her when she was 13 wasn't the jew called Guy Maimon. It was a guy that went under the name of Minjaze on incels.is. He was from the Netherlands iirc. Maimon was the second guy from israel that got nudes from her during 2017 when she was like 15. Did you even ask who groomed her when she was 13? I remember the first time maimon and noodles met on my discord in 2017 when she was like 15 so do like hundreds of others. She dumped maimon for the guitarist guy iirc. Why are you trusting what she says? Why don't you ask any of the former guys that she admitted to having online relations with about her purity? After her, the guy from the Netherlands became obsessed with her and JB's in general. She also attempted to orbit and hit on doge. Every online relationship she had. She was the one who initiated it went after the guy. She tried it with Doge(Krieger Poet) a teen incel youtube who told her to fuck off. She did it with catfishman, delta, maimon, guitarist guy, minjaze.


I didn't trust her, I was heavily researching her for months, I used to be on a myriad of /r9k/ discords myself, even running one of the biggest ones, as for names never really been good with them ngl  but yes she did tell me about him I guess I just always labelled him as "The Jewish Guy" in my mind and it kind of stuck.

Usually when an E-Girl gets exposed there's a paper trail, there's tons of pictures, chat logs, etc. For example with Kasper, there's solid proof she's having 3-Ways with ethnics and degenerates and doing drugs, other girls who have tons of genuinely slutty pictures, others who have literally drove men to suicide on purpose, etc. I was there when girls got genuinely exposed, really bad nasty ones.

When I found out Tahlia was an E-Girl, my heart initially sank, I then did began to ask around, do my research, etc, and the only things I could find as I have mentioned before, was a pic the Jew groomed her into taking, a pic of a mexican girl getting fucked from behind, a story written by poobear after she rejected him on lookism.net, and a questionable story from cheesy. And then of course there's a myriad of random tales from nobodies who frankly I don't trust.

I'm literally the most paranoid, untrusting person, in the world, I basically had an alt for every r9k/chan semi related discord and community I joined and tried to distance myself from the BrendioEEE name outside of a few discords. I was there, hiding.

You would think by now SURELY something would come out, a picture, a chat log, something with a paper trail, like some of the genuinely awful and bad E-Girls, you would think I would have been able to find out, I just keep hearing hearsay, over and over and over, nothing from anyone trustworthy, nothing from anyone I knew back in the day from those discords/communities, nothing I was able to find on my own, and frankly a lot of the negativity lately, i'm not saying this is you at all, but lately has been unironically coming from some of her jealous orbiters who are upset she's with me now. There's 1 in particular who has created multiple accounts on here, and .co.

Am I just supposed to believe that she happens to be the luckiest E-Girl in existence who managed to escape almost all evidence of various bad things against her, and just go on peoples words? Especially the words of people who have really really bad track records on some things?


----------



## EktoPlasma (Sep 19, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Jfl at this discussion tbh. I had an depressive egirlfriend some years ago and it was one of the biggest mistakes of my life tbh. I broke up with her and 2 days later she had another eboyfriend. You can't trust most women and especially mentally ill girls who need constant validation for their damaged ego. @BrendioEEE


Itse me the Prophet of looksmax.me


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 19, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/1-member-slot-left-for-obhai-squad.208170/#post-3563389


----------

